

Don’t Let a Security Breach Kill Your Million Dollar Idea - pallavkaushish
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140404073832-113597752-startups-don-t-let-a-security-breach-kill-your-million-dollar-idea?trk=object-title

======
alka0309
These are some good steps to follow for securing your startup.

